#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  kernel not found PHY ERROR

## Bastos

Prezados,

Estou com uma RB 450G com os seguintes diagnósticos:
Todas interfaces acesas sem cabo conectado a nenhuma delas, e quando conectado não há conectividade com o PC por exemplo, verificando via terminal, vejo as seguintes informações:

kernel loading failed


RouterBOOT booter 2.28

RouterBoard 450G

CPU frequency: 680 MHz
Memory size: 256 MB

Press any key within 2 seconds to enter setup..
kernel not found
PHY ERROR
trying bootp protocol...............

Como não há conectividade com as interfaces não consigo reinstalar o routerOS, estou querendo atualizar o firmware via Xmodem pra ver se ao menos a conectividade com as interfaces voltam, pois aparentemente estão "travadas" todas acesas.
Vi que o PHY está relacionado ao funcionamento das interfaces além do processador.
Fisicamente a RB está ok, sem trilhas na placa, sem capacitor estourado...
Alguém ja passou por um problema desses? Foi solucionado?
Além dessas dificuldades não estou conseguindo fazer o download do firmware, alguém poderia verificar se consegue?
O arquivo é este: ar7100-3.10.fwf e fica neste link http://routerboard.com/RB450G todos meus navegadores entendem como se a extensão fwf fosse uma extensão web...

----------


## Mephisto

> Prezados,
> 
> Estou com uma RB 450G com os seguintes diagnósticos:
> Todas interfaces acesas sem cabo conectado a nenhuma delas, e quando conectado não há conectividade com o PC por exemplo, verificando via terminal, vejo as seguintes informações:
> 
> kernel loading failed
> 
> 
> RouterBOOT booter 2.28
> ...




Ola amigo...ele queimou o chipresponsavel pela parte fisica da interface de rede propriamente dita PHY...se nao me falha a memoria é um AR8316-ak1a é possivel Reparar ela...

- - - Atualizado - - -




> Prezados,
> 
> Estou com uma RB 450G com os seguintes diagnósticos:
> Todas interfaces acesas sem cabo conectado a nenhuma delas, e quando conectado não há conectividade com o PC por exemplo, verificando via terminal, vejo as seguintes informações:
> 
> kernel loading failed
> 
> 
> RouterBOOT booter 2.28
> ...




Ola amigo...ele queimou o chipresponsavel pela parte fisica da interface de rede propriamente dita PHY...se nao me falha a memoria é um AR8316-ak1a é possivel Reparar ela...

----------


## Bastos

Onde posso reparar? Conhece algum lugar onde faz esse procedimento?
Obrigado em responder.

----------


## Bastos

Alguém consegue baixar o firmware ar7100-3.10.fwf pelo menos?

----------


## Bastos

O suporte da Mikrotik me enviou o firmware por email e informou que irá corrigir a falha do link de download do arquivo.
Pelo visto perdir a rb  :Frown:

----------


## Mephisto

> Onde posso reparar? Conhece algum lugar onde faz esse procedimento?
> Obrigado em responder.




Eu faço esse tipo de reparos...inclusive tenho os componentes....

qualquer duvida me manda uma MP

----------


## Bastos

Certo, eu entreguei para empresa aqui que ficou de verificar com alguém se terá concerto qualquer notícia lhe procuro.
Valeu!!

----------


## Mephisto

> O suporte da Mikrotik me enviou o firmware por email e informou que irá corrigir a falha do link de download do arquivo.
> Pelo visto perdir a rb



Me manda ela que eu arrumo pra vc

----------

